# Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (50 photos)



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a 1996 Gti Vr6, schimmel 3.0, that will soon be undergoing a standalone and turbo install... and to start things off on a good foot, i got to work with my good friend Rob Hancock to fab up the new 3".
Parts we started with include...








1 - 6' section of 3" straight pipe (stainless) 
3 - 90 degree mandrel bent pipes (stainless)
2 - complete sets of V-Bands
1 - Magnaflow stainless muffler 
We started by removing the old 2 1/2 inch Magnaflow
























fully removed








3" compared to old exhaust
















measure and cut
























tac weld into place temporarily








fitting and welding new exhaust hanger








starting on the bends
















measure four times, cut once








Rob at Work








tacking the bends into place








getting the bend over the rear beam was tricky...
It took constant fitting, cutting, and measuring
















installing the v-band on the straight pipe
























we also installed another v-band on the muffler and after the bend








pre-tigged exhaust
















the bench welding/tig begins, where Rob shows his true work..
























the tig welds are done in sequence to cancel out any warping.
















finished the tig welds and let it cool off
































Install into the car takes 5 minutes
















new exhaust tip is coming soon, with a nice oval one that will fill the cut out.Rob did an excellent job, and it sound really really great, very deep. if you have any questions or comments for Rob, please feel free to e-mail him at [email protected] - http://www.flipsidecustoms.com
I would love to hear what you think of the pics, descriptive, what sort of text should i write up with this sort of thing, or do the pics do all of the talking?
i look forward to doing more write ups! deliver your comments










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 6:17 PM 7-18-2006_


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nimbus20v (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (mikebobelak)*

Excellant write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where did you get the exhaust materials??


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (nimbus20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbus20v* »_Excellant write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where did you get the exhaust materials??

Thanks guys
V-bands were from ATP
Piping and Bends were from Burns Stainless Steel
and the Muffler was from hottexhaust.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

Nice write up... It was fun watching Rob do the mock up on my lift. Can't wait to see the finished product of the stand alone


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

Beautiful pictures, makes manual labor look glamourous... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (Skot53)*

rob is basically the pimp of fab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (vr6freak)*

Met him at Meister's, really nice guy.


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (Gaki)*

what did that cost you total for materials and labor not including lift rental costs?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (dubweiser1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweiser1* »_what did that cost you total for materials and labor not including lift rental costs?

materials were about 250, and labor was part of a deal that me and rob previously set up.... work for work
if your interested in rates, you can contact Rob at [email protected]


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

I cant wait to hear it. And i like the stealth exhaust your running now..


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (98DUB)*

Please tell me there was the Ateam theme in there somewhere. Welding and the Ateam a couple for ever. I pitty the po fool who dont rock to the Ateam. Nice though. Very nice.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (DrunkenMunkey)*

Robs a great guy, He did all the welds for my Intercooler Piping. 

One questiong Mike on the exhaust. 
_"Read the rest of the post and got my answer"_
and I like the idea of the V-band clamps.... I may at one point replace my exhaust with some of Robs work.


_Modified by The Prime Ministah at 9:38 AM 2-22-2006_


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (The Prime Ministah)*

that is some nice work .. may have to have him do a custom setup for me as well..


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

What's the point of doing a 3" exhaust if you are going to keep the most restrictive part of the exhaust (stock cat)?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_What's the point of doing a 3" exhaust if you are going to keep the most restrictive part of the exhaust (stock cat)?

its temporary. the stock cat will be replaced by a 3" magnaflow high flow or maybe a testpipe ... when we install the turbo and downpipe.


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

very very nice work.. and that takes a lot for me to say being a union pipe fitter and welder by trade.. The fiance lovers her new exhaust BTW mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe some web links to the palces you got the stuff.. the idea of using the V-bands is great~!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (Cultgti)*

Nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (apexslider)*

Awesome write-up. I think the pics do all the talking really. I think this thread will become quite popular.
Most important though is your review. How does the exhaust sound? Any power difference? How is the fitment once the car is on the ground? No issues with hitting the rear beam, etc...

I would like to do something similar - 3" all the way through with a hi-flow cat, a resonator, and a big-ass muffler to keep things relatively quiet.

Oh one more tip. Consider showing thumbnails instead of the full resolution pictures in the thread. This will reduce traffic on your web host and folks will only click the pics they want to see. A little work to edit all the links and stuff, but a good idea if you have a lot of pictures and limited bandwidth.
























_Modified by phatvw at 6:55 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (apexslider)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerHouseMike (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

ROCK


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (PowerHouseMike)*

those are some awesome looking welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you need to bring that thing up here so i can see it in person


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Awesome write-up. I think the pics do all the talking really. I think this thread will become quite popular.
Most important though is your review. How does the exhaust sound? Any power difference? How is the fitment once the car is on the ground? No issues with hitting the rear beam, etc...


Thanks for the idea for the bandwidth... but my servers have unlimited bandwidth usage... and the more i can put them to test, the better







I am actually going to be writing some of these for a vw magazine, so this is my first attempt at photographing for this type of thing. i think it will work out nicely when all layed out and descriptive.
the exhaust sounds very deep, no gargling and no popping under engine braking, and it is actually surprisingly quiet under load. while at idle or small uphills where your at constant low accelleration, the exhaust can sound quite loud, but not really something i mind all that much (its not my daily)

_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_you need to bring that thing up here so i can see it in person 

I Plan on having the turbo starting to go on this weekend, and were looking at about a month of work (weekends and etc) with standlone install before we can get it completely tuned... so i estimate that end of april you will see her at a lot of meets and gtg's and stuff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

ill trade you a ride in that thing for a ride in my car







haha
looks great though, i definetly wanna check it out


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

So when can we hear a sound clip







i chose to go with a flowmaster over the magnaflow when i did my 3" (i want to hear if i mist out)


----------



## gregaf3 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (KIEZERJOSE)*

looks sweet.... now box it up and ship it my way.... what was the radius on the u bends? and did you only end up using 3 of them?


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (gregaf3)*

Very Very Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cool to see Meister's lift going to good use and you making good progress on your car


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (pocketrocket84gti)*

Nice looks good nice write up and pics also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

wow... very nice work... im in the process of looking for an oval exhaust tip also... you find any good 3'' stainless ones yet??


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (High Body slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *High Body slc* »_wow... very nice work... im in the process of looking for an oval exhaust tip also... you find any good 3'' stainless ones yet?? 

no I have not yet... if you find one, let me know... although its hard to find one with a 4 inch inlet (my current tip size)

_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_So when can we hear a sound clip i chose to go with a flowmaster over the magnaflow when i did my 3" (i want to hear if i mist out)

I am working on that... i tried to get a good clip of it tonight, but i had some issues with my phone getting a good quality sound, i will try get one for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Friggin awesome work man! Hopefully I get acquire his assistance in the future.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

i like his miata turbo manifolds. hmmm may have to get the m back from the wife for a little while


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DHCP5jhAhQ
thats the best i could do right now...


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

What type of stainless steel did you use for the piping? $250 for materials is damn cheap!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome work, welds look amazing, very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sound pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when you remove the stock CAT it is going to sound sick. this is the only oval tip that i found that got my attention, it is more than what i wanted to pay but its the only one i found that i liked..


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks amazing, this Rob fellow does nice work.


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

that is beautiful mike


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DHCP5jhAhQ
thats the best i could do right now...

very very nice mike!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Am pM HooDluM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Am pM HooDluM* »_very very nice mike!









Thanks Mike!!! thanks guys... .the real credit is due to Rob, he did an amazing job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Yea, I'll have to get in contact with ya to do my gti when I eventually get there


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Beautiful, have you had any problems with the pipe going over the axle? (ie. when the fat hunnies get in the car, or you hit any bumps?)
Cheers, and looks great! I'm looking at the same setup but side exit pre Axle.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

Great write up! I love seeing posts about things being done by true "hobbyists". A lot of the time, hobby work is done much better than "pro" work. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit : spelling


_Modified by Agtronic at 2:11 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (Agtronic)*

bump, cuz I made a "clone " from the pics, THANKS!
I used 3 3" ubends, ~3' of straight 3", a 3" dyna pack "race pack" resinatior, muffler will be added soon, it's kinda loud.
~$100 in parts, welded it myself(mig), not pretty welds but they work....


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (mikebobelak)*

i finished one a couple of weeks ago on a mk3 vr6t made 301WHP 316FT/[email protected] on mustang dyno sounds real good. customer was real happy. no rattle or knocking. does take some time to get the right angles. but in the end it's worth it.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_bump, cuz I made a "clone " from the pics, THANKS!
I used 3 3" ubends, ~3' of straight 3", a 3" dyna pack "race pack" resinatior, muffler will be added soon, it's kinda loud.
~$100 in parts, welded it myself(mig), not pretty welds but they work....


Hey Man, i'm glad that this thread was able to help you out. I hope that it becomes a good source for many more people.
Shoot some photos up online whne you have it all completed.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

Do you have a picture with the new tip on it??? Thanks,
David


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Two words:
Mass
Production
No one makes a 3" system for the VR, why? I'd buy one in a second.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Two words:
Mass
Production
No one makes a 3" system for the VR, why? I'd buy one in a second.

There is a company that has one prototyped right now, hopefully it'll be on the market by late summer / fall. Shhhh, it's a secret.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_i finished one a couple of weeks ago on a mk3 vr6t made 301WHP 316FT/[email protected] on mustang dyno sounds real good. customer was real happy. no rattle or knocking. does take some time to get the right angles. but in the end it's worth it.

on 18psi i made 409 @ wheels, on a dynojet. w/ 104 octane


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_What's the point of doing a 3" exhaust if you are going to keep the most restrictive part of the exhaust (stock cat)?

do you even know flow rates? Because an muffler is so much more restrictive then the stock cat


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_
do you even know flow rates? Because an muffler is so much more restrictive then the stock cat

He he he.... as I stated... that was VERY temporary until we got the turbo stuff installed (As we were going to fuse it directly to the downpipe)
the Ehaust is now a full 3 inch from the turbo to the muffler.... NO cat, NO Resenator, and 1 Magnaflow Muffler.... i'm sure it will be a little loud, but i can handle the sound of it boosted


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

sick


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_

the Ehaust is now a full 3 inch from the turbo to the muffler.... NO cat, NO Resenator, and 1 Magnaflow Muffler.... i'm sure it will be a little loud, but i can handle the sound of it boosted










Mine has just a dynamax "race resenator" where the cat used to be.
It not TOO loud, its just a bit more than I like for cruzing around. Its no louder than a V8 with a 3" cat back, or a phucking Harley. I know for a fact I'll be the frist one pulled over if the three were side by side...
I'll be adding a "muffler" when fedex stops by tomorrow.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Great work, Nice welds, I also have a SS 3" exhaust with 3" high flow cat- but i got mine made at the zest tuning shop in Korea.


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

wow








i want i want


----------



## properlymodified (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for nice welds.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_What type of stainless steel did you use for the piping? $250 for materials is damn cheap!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It appeared to be 304L, but notice it wasen't a full turbo back, 250$ is still a good price still.
A full 3" turbo back cost me about $650 with shipping
3 v-band joints
cat
muffler
bungs
etc.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_It appeared to be 304L, but notice it wasen't a full turbo back, 250$ is still a good price still.
A full 3" turbo back cost me about $650 with shipping
3 v-band joints
cat
muffler
bungs
etc.

From the looks of the material to OP used, it consisted of 3 U bends and 6 feet of straight SS. 3 inch U bends are $86.93 times 3 = 260.79 plus the straight pipe at 16.87 per foot = 101.22 plus the v band clamp set and rod for the exhaust hanger. Unless all the materials were not used, how did it come to 250 for materials? Don't get me wrong, this is a sweet system which I plan to fabricate myself, full turbo back 3", but the prices just don’t seem like they fit the 250 range. I’d love to know if you used all 3 of those U bends and if you did how you got all the materials for $250 along with a muffler.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
From the looks of the material to OP used, it consisted of 3 U bends and 6 feet of straight SS. 3 inch U bends are $86.93 times 3 = 260.79 plus the straight pipe at 16.87 per foot = 101.22 plus the v band clamp set and rod for the exhaust hanger. Unless all the materials were not used, how did it come to 250 for materials? Don't get me wrong, this is a sweet system which I plan to fabricate myself, full turbo back 3", but the prices just don’t seem like they fit the 250 range. I’d love to know if you used all 3 of those U bends and if you did how you got all the materials for $250 along with a muffler.

Sorry, i meant 250 for the piping, the V-bands are really exepensive... and probably not worth the effort, but to clarify we used about 4-5 feet of the straight section, and 2 of hte 90 bends to do the entire exhaust


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

V-bands are the business, they make things so simple. The quality of work he does it outstanding! And you have a very nice car.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwpride58)*

hmmm. ive been thinking about doing this on my jetta, except not 3"...maybe 2.5".
how loud is it inside the car? my girlfriends dad had an old gti when he was a kid...and he told me it was crazy loud without the first muffler on the system. however that was a mk2 i believe...how does yours sound?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

This car does not yet move under its own power......but soon.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Custom 3" exhaust Write up...- 56k (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Two words:
Mass
Production
No one makes a 3" system for the VR, why? I'd buy one in a second.


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_
There is a company that has one prototyped right now, hopefully it'll be on the market by late summer / fall. Shhhh, it's a secret.










LINK? anything.. im in serious need


----------

